# WTP Acarde oder Justice



## Sidorak (3. Januar 2010)

hi
also wie die überschrift sagt kann ich mich net zwischen den bikes entscheiden mir gefallen beide sehr gut

das acarde hat nen rotorsystem das find ich klasse hingegen das justice net aber es ist leichter und sieht richtig geilö aus das acarde dagegen auch naja ich kann mich net entscheiden vllt könnt ihr mir helfen welches bike besser ist 

MFG Sidorak


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. Januar 2010)

Ich würde einfach das Justice nehmen.

Wofür zum Anfangen nen Rotor ?
Rotor macht bei Tailwhips und Barspins Sinn. ;D 
Später fährst du eh brakeless. (haben die meisten zumindest so erlebt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sidorak (5. Januar 2010)

cool ok danke wenn ich noch 50 eus mehr bekomme hol ich mir das justice


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. Januar 2010)

Zudem bekommt man ja so nen Rotor schon ab 15â¬ - 20 â¬


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2010)

kauf dir acarde in black!
ach haste ja scho^^


----------



## Leo96 (6. Juni 2010)

Sidorak schrieb:


> hi
> also wie die überschrift sagt kann ich mich net zwischen den bikes entscheiden mir gefallen beide sehr gut
> 
> das acarde hat nen rotorsystem das find ich klasse hingegen das justice net aber es ist leichter und sieht richtig geilö aus das acarde dagegen auch naja ich kann mich net entscheiden vllt könnt ihr mir helfen welches bike besser ist
> ...


hey 2 meiner freunde haben das justice und das arcade ich würde dir das justice empfehlen ich wollts mir auch kaufen . aber das arcade läst sich net so geil fahrren wie das jsutice naja  mfg leo


----------



## Sibbe1 (6. Juni 2010)

Nimm das Justice!
Du hast schnell keinen Spaße mehr an nem rotor, glaubs mir! Nimm das justice und kauf dir dafür ein langes kabel, mehr bracusht du als einsteiger sowieso nicht!


----------

